# Achat Apple TV



## leroygreg (9 Juin 2008)

Est- il possible d'acheter Apple TV par le biais d'Apple Store USA ? Est ce les mêmes caractéristiques que celles vendues en Europe ?

merci.


----------



## ipascm (16 Juin 2008)

je pense que c'est possible si ta carte de crédit a une adresse au USA...

mais je ne sais pas vraiement en fait


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

j'ai achete mon AppleTV sur le site US

par contre, la livraison ne peut se faire qu'aux US
(ce qui n'est pas un souci vu qu'on me l'a ramene)


----------

